# GIMP für Windows



## basfrank (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab Gimp für Windows XP auf meinem PC installiert und wollte nun das Plugin-pack installieren. Kommt doch glatt eine Fehlermeldung.

Und zwar kann das Setup Programm den GIMP Installationspfad in der Registry nicht finden. Es 'denkt' also, Gimp sei nicht installiert. Was kann ich tun?

Danke im Voraus für Eure Hilfe
Bastian


----------

